# Color Horizons (candy paint)



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

Has anybody used this brand candy paint and if so what do u think about it.
post anything with this brand Candy on it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

THIS IS A SEM BRAND CANDY MANDARIN ORANGE OVER A GOLD BASE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

there concentrates fade REALLLL fast


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

candy apple red over silver..
i like it.. but i think all candies should be garage kept.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

What kind of clear are u using over the candy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the red ones kustom shop.coms


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Switchcraft - That Orange looks good ......... Looks like it was named appropriately.......


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

this is all sem concentrate,except the flake. cant tell of any fading yet


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 3 2007, 05:50 PM~7398761
> *this is all sem concentrate,except the flake. cant tell of any fading yet
> 
> 
> ...


How long has it been sittin outside, and which clear did u use.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

I used a Color Horizons system,base/kandy and clear, came out nice, but is fading quickly. Recommend extra clear coats with it and garage. Color is nice though. i'll post pics later.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 5 2007, 11:22 AM~7410559
> *I used a Color Horizons system,base/kandy and clear, came out nice, but is fading quickly. Recommend extra clear coats with it and garage. Color is nice though. i'll post pics later.
> *


Sounds like there clear dont have enough uv protection. The sem rep came out to my shop and demoed there new Kandy line. I shot it on some bike tanks I was working on and liked it, but maybe use a different or better brand clear?. I liked how the kandy looked and sprayed and the clear looked really clear and laid out. How did it cut and rub out for you.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

The color horizons clear didnt lay out very good for me, seemed a little thin,but would probably cut/buff alot better w/ a few extra coats. It was only my first kandy paint job, so im sure it would work great for an experienced kandy sprayer.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 6 2007, 11:27 AM~7419605
> *The color horizons clear didnt lay out very good for me, seemed a little thin,but would probably cut/buff alot better w/ a few extra coats.  It was only my first kandy paint job, so im sure it would work great for an experienced kandy sprayer.
> *


This product seemed to work alot easier and faster than House Of Kolor. But its still new to the custom color line and is always good to get info from people who have used it, especially on a complete car. Products seem to work better on small stuff rather than a big job.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

bump anybody have any problems with this?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Can somebody post some pics


----------



## goundupkustomz (Jul 17, 2012)

PHXRollin said:


> I used a Color Horizons system,base/kandy and clear, came out nice, but is fading quickly. Recommend extra clear coats with it and garage. Color is nice though. i'll post pics later.


 throw up them pics homie and let us c em mane


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This is their Candy Aqua Blue, concentrate, over Orion Silver....Only about a month old, I've been using Metalux clear. Don't know how quick everyone else was seeing the fading happening


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

tttuffin:


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bike looks good btw


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

I've learned that any kandy in concentrate form will fade . I use house of kolor uk system (urethane kandys) they have uv protection and I have had it in the sun for 5years and no fading yet , a lil more $$$$$ but well worth it ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

How long does it take for fading to occur?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump post some pics


----------



## goundupkustomz (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump for candy pics....TTT


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

801Rider said:


> How long does it take for fading to occur?


Depends on how long its outside and how well u take care of it..normal factory paint fades sitting in the sun all day too..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

pink63impala said:


> Depends on how long its outside and how well u take care of it..normal factory paint fades sitting in the sun all day too..


So if you have something in concentrate all summer...we'll say 4 months thats outside all day everyday, would it have faded by now, or is it something that'll take years?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Dunno.my local paint rep swears the concentrate and already made candy is the same,just a concentrate already mixed with the carrier.and the concentrate is what u mix with your own carrier of choice.I'm sure some colors fade faster than others that have less color pigment


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yeah reds and orange fade quick .the darker the color the longer it takes to fade


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

My brothers car has been sitting outside for a year its cracking but not fading hok oriental blue


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Ill try to get pick this weekend


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Interesting


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump for color horizons pics


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Sem manderin orange


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

same here sprayed a blood orange and it has faded...... even with a euroclear on top


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

i thiught something about high uv clears makes last longer


----------

